# Jalepeno Poppers



## gunrunner79 (Jul 18, 2014)

This is just a basic recipe for one of my favorite side dishes that my uncle makes.

Whole Jalepenos
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups cream cheese
1lb bacon

 Cut Jalapenos in half. Remove all seeds, rinse to remove seed oil. fill with cream cheese, wrap with bacon. Make a glaze from brown sugar, brush onto bacon wrapped Jalapenos.
 We use a flat cookie sheet on middle rack of my uncles barrel smoker, usually about 20 minutes at 275 degrees. Pre heat required for this recipe.
 I'm sure other people do many variations of this, just wanted to share my favorite side.
Edit: This also works great on a regular bbq.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing ! Thumbs Up


----------



## ak1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds good.

One question though; how are you making the glaze exactly?


----------



## gunrunner79 (Jul 19, 2014)

AK1 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> One question though; how are you making the glaze exactly?


 take a saucepan, mix water and brown sugar in a ratio of 1 brown sugar to 8water. Example: 1/2 cup Brown sugar to 4 cups water. heat until sugar dissolves, brush on. This is a thin glaze for subtle flavor.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 20, 2014)

OK, thanks.


----------



## tonka16827 (Sep 21, 2015)

I made about two dozen of these last night - they were outstanding. I had to bake them a bit longer than the 20 minutes recommend (they were I closer to a half hour) and I kicked the temp up to 350 the last 10 minutes to get the bacon crispy. But they were simple to make and they were a huge hit.


----------



## gunrunner79 (Sep 21, 2015)

I forgot to add that I like the bacon soft, thus the lower heat/shorter time. Pretty dang good aren't they? I generally have to make a hundred at a time, just to end up with twenty for later!


----------



## madbomber (Feb 8, 2016)

I just made some stuffed, wrapped jalapeños for my annual Super Bowl party. I should have taken a picture because they turned out awesome! I halved a dozen large jalapeños, removed the ribs and seeds, stuffed half of them with cream cheese and the remaining half with shredded cheddar cheese and a little apricot preserves. Wrapped each half with a slice of thin bacon. Smoked them in my Masterbuilt electric smoker at 220F for 2hours 20minutes with apple wood chips. Try them, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## madbomber (Jun 10, 2016)

I just made some stuffed, wrapped jalapeños and took some pictures this time. They turned out awesome! I halved a dozen large jalapeños, removed the ribs and seeds, stuffed half of them with cream cheese and the remaining half with shredded cheddar cheese and a little apricot preserves. Wrapped each half with a slice of thin bacon. Smoked them in my Masterbuilt electric smoker at 220F for 2hours 20minutes with apple wood chips. Try them, you won't be disappointed!
[emoji]128512[/emoji]













IMG_20160408_121159483_HDR.jpg



__ madbomber
__ Jun 10, 2016


----------



## downeast smoker (Jul 17, 2017)

Just finished making (and eating) some of these and made half with cream cheese and half with cheddar (nothing else added to the cheese).  Only used a half strip of thin bacon on each and it was plenty.  Put them in smoker for a little over an hour at actual temp of 250 degrees (the highest my MES30 will actually go with it set at 275).  They came out great!  Next time will try a mixture of Mexican shredded cheese and cream cheese that I read about on an on line recipe site.













IMG_3536.JPG



__ downeast smoker
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------

